# What Morph Are My Auratus



## packerfreak (Apr 23, 2013)

I have had these Auratus for around two weeks and was wondering what morph they are. These are my first frogs and I am loving them. Im pretty sure their about 2 months old so I don't know if that makes it harder to tell what morph they are or not.


Sorry About the bad pictures im not much of a photographer


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Congrats!! Looks like blue and black to me... Why not ask the person you bought them from? They should know best as visually IDing various morphs is not the most accurate method


----------



## packerfreak (Apr 23, 2013)

They just keep saying auratus. I don't think they even know haha


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Eeek the seller should know. That being said. They aappear happy and healthy. Congrats! Beautiful frogs.


----------



## packerfreak (Apr 23, 2013)

Gocubs said:


> Eeek the seller should know. That being said. They aappear happy and healthy. Congrats! Beautiful frogs.


Thanks! I think the seller is just tired of my questions....haha


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Well hopefully that is not the case. Questions are good. Next time youvare in the market, check put the classifieds here. Alot of friendly, knowledgeable hobbyist here. Good luck with the frogs. If you have any queations, ask and someone here will help. 

Joe


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice frogs, bet they are boring. If you ever get tired of looking at these boring frogs, send them my way!! . Lol


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Nice looking auratus, great frogs to get addicted to this hobby with!

It is too hard to say what morph they are, especially when they are so young as their pattern and color will change a bit as they grow. Take more pictures and ask on the forum again in 10 months.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

packerfreak said:


> Thanks! I think the seller is just tired of my questions....haha


You should never buy frogs from someone who doesn't want to answer questions,especially something as basic as what morph they are.That is something they should tell you before you buy them anyway,unless they are crosses and don't want to tell you.It will make it harder for you to sell froglets if you breed them,because you can't tell your potential buyers what they are definitively.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how to tell apart Blue and black auratus and The Super blue auratus? If I remember right, one is naturally occuring, the other is line bred? But how can you visually discern??

To the OP, were these Pet store frogs?


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

pdfCrazy said:


> Can anyone tell me how to tell apart Blue and black auratus and The Super blue auratus? If I remember right, one is naturally occuring, the other is line bred? But how can you visually discern??
> 
> To the OP, were these Pet store frogs?


I don't think you can positively confirm either way visually.This is my main concern.If they breed,what will they be sold as?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

oddlot said:


> I don't think you can positively confirm either way visually.This is my main concern.If they breed,what will they be sold as?


Exactly. It cannot be positively determined without lineage information: anything else is just a guess, pure and simple.

I doubt they are blue and black. Most likely "Super Blues" or some sort of bronze auratus. But again...pure conjecture. Next time practice due diligence and get info BEFORE you purchase your frogs.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

pdfCrazy said:


> Can anyone tell me how to tell apart Blue and black auratus and The Super blue auratus? If I remember right, one is naturally occuring, the other is line bred? But how can you visually discern??


As adults, 'super blue' auratus are not black, but are various shades of bronze. So as adults you can pretty confidently discern if they are some of the old line blue&black (which have a very conserved phenotype and are always a bright rich blue on a jet black) versus super blue, which are various shades of blue-turquoise-green on a bronze body. 

Super blues were not so much line bred as they were cherry picked from a group of imports that had no locality or morph data. The 'super blue' ones were picked out and separated from other green and bronze auratus, and thus started the line 'super blue.'


----------



## packerfreak (Apr 23, 2013)

Well good news the guy I bought them from finally replied to my email and says they are green and bronze. And i Bought them at a show


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I could be wrong but doesn't green and bronze have to be green.Those look blue to me.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

my turquois and bronze have produced blue and green froglets. There's no way you'll know


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

oddlot said:


> I could be wrong but doesn't green and bronze have to be green.Those look blue to me.


That's what I was thinking. He may have just said the first morph that came to mind just so you would stop bugging him. Or maybe he is misinformed. Or, we could be misinformed and he is right. Some frogs change color as they grow so maybe these will turn out green. Good luck with them! Whatever they are, they are gorgeous!


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I've had "greens" and and I've had "blues" but when they produced they always produced true colors.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

The bronze auratus are know to throw a range of colors from blue to green. They don't necessarily "breed true".


----------



## packerfreak (Apr 23, 2013)

Ok Thanks for the info. Of the two only one will let me take it's picture and the second one is a tad more green so it makes it very difficult


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

Dendrobates.org - Dendrobates auratus

See Bronce Morph.

It does look like the green/turquoise/blue & bronze morph, which is in agreement with what the seller told you. I don't see a reason to think the seller is lying or giving bad information. Further inquiry into the lineage would help verify this. Although, many flippers don't like revealing their "sources".

Kevin


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

I also refer you to:

The Bronze Auratus info thread 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/dendrobates/91242-bronze-auratus-info-thread.html


----------



## packerfreak (Apr 23, 2013)

ok thanks the help


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

frograck said:


> The bronze auratus are know to throw a range of colors from blue to green. They don't necessarily "breed true".


This is true, most of these came in the same shipments and people then separated them based on looks which was a mistake. The super blue jumped out of the groups color wise , were cherry picked out and then bred together.
There are at least 2 or 3 blue and black morphs and likely more than one bronze and whatever morph....definitely frogs that could use some site info more than most any other species.


----------



## packerfreak (Apr 23, 2013)

What is the difference between normal green and bronze and highland bronze


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

It's a lineage thing...

Highland bronzes only originate from Sean Stewart who brout them to the u.s. in 1996. He got them from Europe where they came into the hobby there in 1992 via two German guys.

All the other green and bronze auratus in the hobby came into the u.s from 2002-2004 (and a few other subsequent imports) as imports from panama. 

It is unknown if the highland bronze and the green and bronze come from the same place n the wild, so we assume they are different and we keep them separate.


----------



## packerfreak (Apr 23, 2013)

frograck said:


> It's a lineage thing...
> 
> Highland bronzes only originate from Sean Stewart who brout them to the u.s. in 1996. He got them from Europe where they came into the hobby there in 1992 via two German guys.
> 
> ...


ok thanks. Is that a highland bronze as your avatar picture?


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

My avatar pic is a super blue auratus that is melanistic, a genetic anomaly that increases the dark melanin pigment in an animals skin.


----------



## packerfreak (Apr 23, 2013)

oh wow its really cool


----------

